# First loft



## benjemon (Mar 28, 2014)

So this is what I'm getting myself into. Free from Craigslist, picking up tonight, will get a coat of paint.

This should hold a half dozen birds. I like this option because my entrance cost is low, it's portable in case I move again next year, but now I can finally get some birds.


----------



## CGull (Mar 26, 2013)

That will get you started!


----------

